# Kookie's Seasoning Mix/Rub



## kookie (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I was inspired this weekend by the posts here about making and mixing your own seasonings or rubs. I am not sure if this would be a rub or just a seasoning. So I will let you decide. I just tried it tonight on a chicken breast made in the oven. And I will have to say it was mighty tasty. I made this mix fairly even, because I wasn't sure how hot it would be. It's not overly hot, but has a nice little kick. Its a good starting point I think.

Here is the recipe for anyone that wants it.....

Kookie's Seasoning Mix/Rub

3TSP- Cayenne Pepper (Encore Brand)
3TSP- Cajun Spice (Encore Brand)
3TSP- Lemon & Pepper Seasoning (Walmart Brand)
3TSP- Garlic Salt (Encore Brand)
3TSP- Table Salt (whatever I have)
3TSP- Ground Black Pepper (whatever I have)
3TSP- Mexican Chili Powder (Encore Brand)
3TSP- Steak Seasoning (Encore Brand)
3TSP- Seasoning Salt (Encore Brand)
3TSP- French Fry Seasoning (Encore Brand)
3TSP- Minced Onion (Spice Supreme Brand)
3TSP- Course Ground Blend Pepper (Bulk and ground in hand grinder, course)  

Mix all together. Does 3/4's of a cup.

I put mine in an empty spice shaker bottle. The patch filled one bottle.

This was made from spices and seasonings that I had in my house that I normally use on most everything I make and thats what me try making this mix. Most of my spices are Encore Brand from Big Lots. Let me know what you guys think. 


Kookie


----------



## richtee (Jan 30, 2008)

Kookie you are using mixes in yer mix. That's OK  but name brands are required if ya do that...


----------



## kookie (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Richtee, I forgot to put them on. I had them on the one I wrote up on paper. Brain fart.
I have added them now. I am not sure if the brand I used is a common brand or not. I got the Encore brand at Big Lots and the Spice Supreme brand came from Super Value store.  Hope that helps. Thanks again for editing for me.

Kookie


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 30, 2008)

Sound's like clean out the pantry seasoning!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 30, 2008)

Pretty much....... lol.... But it was pretty tasty on the yardbird tonight.....

Kookie


----------

